# Visited my local parrot rescue!



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Yesterday I visited Feathered Friends Forever in Harlem, GA. It's a huge parrot rescue that I was thinking of adopting from (sadly, the only budgies they had were already a pair, and I can really only take one), but they had tons of other parrots! If you live near there, I highly recommend visiting! The facility was very clean, all of the birds had plenty of room in their huge outdoor aviaries, and while there were a LOT of birds there, they were clearly well taken care of.

Some of the birds I saw (only a small sampling):

This Moluccan was SO friendly

















A beautiful rose-breasted cockatoo









Cute little green cheeked conure









Sun conure









Not entirely sure what these two were, but they were super cute!

















Beautiful macaws 

















They had so many 'tiels! This was just a small sampling of them









A very excited umbrella cockatoo









Amazon Parrots


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, they're adorable! I love parrots  I'm so glad you got to go visit them!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The birds are beautiful.
I hope they all find good, safe and loving forever homes! :fingerx:*


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

Amazing, they all look like they have a great home now.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Wow that place looks amazing!


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, they're adorable! I love parrots  I'm so glad you got to go visit them!


Me too! If I wasn't a college student I would definitely adopt a smaller parrot from them 



FaeryBee said:


> *The birds are beautiful.
> I hope they all find good, safe and loving forever homes! :fingerx:*


Me too! They said that they have a 96% success rate because they let the bird choose the person, and the application is very thorough in asking what the living situation would be like. Of course, some of them aren't able to be rehomed- one of the macaws is extremely aggressive for example, but they are definitely well cared for.



PoukieBear said:


> Amazing, they all look like they have a great home now.


They definitely do!



Therm said:


> Wow that place looks amazing!


It was really cool! Lots of birds in one spot though, it was quite loud


----------



## ISOE (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice pics :biggrin1:

In regards to the two parrots you were unsure of, the one with the black feathers on its face is a Nanday Conure and the picture below that one is a Meyers parrot!


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

You are right, the birds are in good shape and their cages, overall area is well maintained. This is a good bird rescue. Check back with them, They may get the bird you want soon. This place is a better place to get a bird from than just searching for a good bird shop.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

ISOE said:


> Nice pics :biggrin1:
> 
> In regards to the two parrots you were unsure of, the one with the black feathers on its face is a Nanday Conure and the picture below that one is a Meyers parrot!


Thanks! Good to know what they were! They're very pretty parrots, aren't they? The Meyers was cracking me up, he was looking at us the entire time upside down 



Birdmanca said:


> You are right, the birds are in good shape and their cages, overall area is well maintained. This is a good bird rescue. Check back with them, They may get the bird you want soon. This place is a better place to get a bird from than just searching for a good bird shop.


Yes, it really was a great place. I plan on asking them to notify me if they get a male budgie in, as I can easily take in another.


----------

